# TTG AutoViewer Gallery



## theturninggate (Apr 11, 2008)

TTG AutoViewer Gallery has been updated to version 1.1 with the following changes:

Updated to AutoViewer 1.4, adding support for enableRightClickOpen option.
General bug fixes and improvements.
I’ve dropped the HTML version of the gallery.
TTG AutoViewer Gallery offers the following advantages over the Adobe AutoViewer gallery included with Lightroom:

Watermarks
Allow right-click to open images (optional)
Up-to-date with the latest version of AutoViewer, AutoViewer 1.4


----------

